# Chief Architect users- Door sizing?



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

I have a door opening I am trying figure out.







I have an opening of 48" and I want to have a dbl door there.







the right side being 32" x 80" and the left side 12" x 80" - I can't edit the doors separately so how would you go about accomplishing this..

Thanks 

B,


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

I would love to help you Brian,,,but im still learning CA my self.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

yea,,,
This one has me stumped...I am pretty good with CA but this one.... I can combine 2 separate doors,, any size but I can't delete the L/R framing (respectively)on the doors.. 


B,


----------



## UpNorth (May 17, 2007)

I would do the door slab using Sketchup. By the "slab" I mean the pair of doors, 12-wide and 32-wide, paired with whatever hardware, astragal, hinges, etc., are wanted to trick it all out. In Chief X2 or X3, the SU model is then imported as a symbol, and in the symbol dialog that opens when the importation is begun, one would check "door" as symbol-type.

That brings the symbol into one's user library from which it can be selected in the door specification dialog. Since you outfitted the door with hardware, you will want to do the "none" spec for items like handle, hinges, etc.

In the 2D floorplan view, it will be necessary to do a CAD patch to show the double-swinging door, the CAD patch with a solid white background so as to cover over the single-swing arc-and-panel thing Chief wants to show.

One caution. Show the door in any 3D camera views as closed. You won't like the way it looks opened, because it is thinking that double panel is one large thing to swing, one way.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

version 10.4,,,,

I figured out how to make it look right. I just left the 12" door closed-:thumbsup:


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

It looks ok but I wish you had the option of changing a dble door size individually...... thats me peaking in the room........hehehehhee:shifty::laughing:



B,


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

Glad to see that you got it, but how often would you come up with a situation, like that. I've seen a lot of double doors, but both sides were always the same size. I can see the reasoning behind it though.

I would much rather Chief concentrate on other fixes, then that. Unless of course, it is a simple fix.


----------



## Spratley (Apr 14, 2008)

For what it's worth, with X3 at least, if you put zero space between 2 doors it will display as one unit with a clear opening when both doors are open.

Additionally, you then have the option to create a mulled unit out of the 2 doors and work with them as one unit. This however gives them window properties and takes some of the door options away.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

redwood said:


> Glad to see that you got it, but how often would you come up with a situation, like that. I've seen a lot of double doors, but both sides were always the same size. I can see the reasoning behind it though.
> 
> I would much rather Chief concentrate on other fixes, then that. Unless of course, it is a simple fix.



Amen to that brother.

Things like when you are working a big file, 10 Meg or better, rooms start to get squirrely, rooms loose definition, floors move up and down, etc.
I get a lot of work from other users who's plans have issues like this and it is the most difficult thing to over come.

Andy.


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

Does Chief have a max. posted file size? I have learned that Chiefs plan sizes get large pretty easily.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

while I have you on here Andy... is there a software program where I could cad design a jointer in 3d and then import it into CA ? 

I was thinking of using the cad part of CA but I don't think that will work. Can you edit the objects that are in the library. There is a BS in there that I would like to edit/make changes to and save in my library...what are the extensions on library material? 

Thanks... 

B,


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

Hey Brian, give me the specs and I will try one out in Sketchup. 
I guess you are using Chief 10.4 though. I started on ten and as I remember it wasn't until X1 when it could import Sketchup. DXF is good to go though.

Try building in Sketchup then exporting as DXF or DWG, that might work.

I have done 3D work in AutoCAD but it is still a PITA to do even with their new 3D tools.

Andy.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

I was hoping to use cad for these Andy to meticulously detail these machines & then plant them in my shop room in CA,,,,The green BS and the gray jointer.... ,, http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/my-arn-trip-happened-91730/index2/ 

Also have another BS http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/moak-32-band-saw-74641/ and of coarse the lathe... http://www.contractortalk.com/f116/prestige-cedar-copper-bh-83766/index6/ 
thanks Andy- what about turbo cad? 

B,


----------



## UpNorth (May 17, 2007)

BTW, that config is a common entry door setup in Singapore and Manila. Who knows why?


----------

